# The RCAF Ground Defence School



## daftandbarmy (6 Sep 2016)

You know things are getting tight when the air force fixes bayonets 

But seriously folks, is this something that is still practiced?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPvgh5aqtuc


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Sep 2016)

They got their shoulder patches, so their morale will be good to for the bayonet charge.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Sep 2016)

A small snippet found farther down this sheet.

https://www.flightglobal.com/FlightPDFArchive/1952/1952%20-%201795.PDF


> 27 June 1952
> SERVICE AVIATION
> Royal Air Force and Naval Aviation News
> 
> ...



My personal experience of anything (even remotely, very remotely) similar was BDF training in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## medicineman (6 Sep 2016)

We're not allowed to call it BDF - too aggressive or something, lol.  BASF - Base Auxilliary Security Force - now :

MM


----------



## Haggis (6 Sep 2016)

Can't call them BASF, either.  That name is already taken.

Maybe "Wing Auxiliary Security Force"?  "Whass-F" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## dimsum (6 Sep 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Can't call them BASF, either.  That name is already taken.
> 
> Maybe "Wing Auxiliary Security Force"?  "Whass-F" has a nice ring to it.



WASF is the actual term for those folks on airbases.  So....yes?


----------



## medicineman (6 Sep 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Can't call them BASF, either.  That name is already taken.
> 
> Maybe "Wing Auxiliary Security Force"?  "Whass-F" has a nice ring to it.



:

Was the title when I escaped the Reg Force.  So now some cubicle dweller has propelled themselves into another job to come up with an appropriate name...wonder how big their staff is?  I'm thinking of changing employers again...

MM


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Can't call them BASF, either.  That name is already taken.
> 
> Maybe "Wing Auxiliary Security Force"?  "Whass-F" has a nice ring to it.



Even better: "Wing Auxilary Security Unit Protection"..........................WhAS UP!


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Sep 2016)

Or the "Wing Tactical Force" ...


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or the "Wing Tactical Force" ...


Hey they might need a civilian coordinator/consultant.....hmmmm I'm a civvy as of 2 March 2017....


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Sep 2016)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Hey they might need a civilian coordinator/consultant.....hmmmm I'm a civvy as of 2 March 2017....


OIC of WTF?  ;D


----------



## bLUE fOX (7 Sep 2016)

This post reminds me of a story about the University Naval Training Divisions in Canada. When they were initially stood up, someone in the naval headquarters had initially called the program  Canadian University Naval Training Service. It's a shame they didn't have the internet back then.


----------

